# Favorite beginner base plate?



## rfsurfer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi - Im getting ready to build my table and am trying to pick a base plate, but getting a little confused by all of the brands, etc.

I have a DW618 now, but I am planning on upgrading to the Bosch 1617 in a few months. I dont know if the plate would work for both, but if not, Ill go with whatever fits the 1617.

any preferences for a good solid base plate?

Thanks


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Unfortunately, there isn't a standard for screw hole patterns for base plates. Usually the manufacturer of the base plate will indicate which routers are known to fit a certain plate, and often will offer multiple choices in plates. Sometimes a blank plate is offered so you can drill your own mounting holes as well.

As for which one to consider, currently I am using a generic base plate for my table that was specifically made for the bosch. There are a lot of great choices out there. Just make sure the plate is flat, and will stay flat under the weight of the router, has the ability to put collars on it so the opening isn't too big for the bit, and a starting pin can easily be used.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Your question inspired me to go hunting. Beyond any doubt the best plate deal is the Grizzly plate used in the Presidents Special router table. This is identical to the plate Harbor Freight used to sell. Call Grizzly at 800-523-4777 and order part # PT10432047. Price: $13.00! There are only 27 in stock at this time so order quick. At this price you should get a couple because you will use them in the future.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Thanks

I got 10 on the way

(800) 523-4777

insert plate
10 each PT 10432047

I use them all the time for the hand routers, in that way I don't need to switch plates around when I need to use a bigger bit,just pop out the inserts and I'm set to use the bigger bits or to choke the hole down with the brass inserts.

I should also say what the bolts and the bearing are doing on the corner(s) of the plate, it's a just easy and quick way to put in slots ( for floating tenons ) and the slots will always be dead on center ever time ,from 1/4" to 6" wide boards. it's just a simple geometry thing, one router base plate for many jobs,,

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=51153&cat=1,43000,51208
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=51152&cat=1,43000,51208,51152

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9kJiNZ1mPo
http://eberhardt.bz/GME_Wood_Land/G...rmation/Joinery/12_Joinery_Floating_Tenon.pdf

==

===





Mike said:


> Your question inspired me to go hunting. Beyond any doubt the best plate deal is the Grizzly plate used in the Presidents Special router table. This is identical to the plate Harbor Freight used to sell. Call Grizzly at 800-523-4777 and order part # PT10432047. Price: $13.00! There are only 27 in stock at this time so order quick. At this price you should get a couple because you will use them in the future.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bump.


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Mike, thanks for the heads up, ordered one today, great deal there!

Ron


----------



## digitless (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow, excellent find Mike!

Just recently I was considering the ones that Rockler sells (since they come pre-drilled for almost every model), but $60 is a little much for just one plate. I hope Grizzly still has some left when I'm ready to build my table.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

As soon as BJ ordered 10 I called Grizzly's head office and talked to the purchasing agent. They are expediting more.


----------



## digitless (Jan 28, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Got Milk no but we have router plates LOL 

The HF and the Grizzy are almost the same, the Grizzy has brass threaded insert in the corners that's a plus..both come with a safety pin/magnets 4ea./Allen hex key to put set screws into place/both plates are the same size..and they are flat..


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...tacc1.html#All_In_One_router_plate_kit_anchor





==


----------



## mickelsen (Mar 12, 2009)

I went to the Grizzly website but couldn't find anything like that plate. It didn't recognize that part number. Are they all gone?


----------



## Kao3133 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am in the market for a base plate as well. Going to attempt to build my first router table. I didn't see any either on the Grizzly website. Any advice?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kim and Mark

You will not see them listed on the web page it's a part number from the router table they sale, you will need to call them on the free 800 number above.  the last time I checked they had some in stock.

Part number #47 in the manual below (insert plate and pin)

Grizzly Router table

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/t10432_m.pdf



BUT if you don't want to call them you can find one on the site below with Free shipping..at a so so price..but the router bits are at a good price and free shipping also... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Router-Moun...896929865?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item336e7ba849

http://stores.ebay.com/Yonico-Exclu...id=18764285&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1581&_pgn=2

One more spot for the same router bits plus more BUT No Free shipping on this one 
http://stores.ebay.com/Super-Carbide-Tools

===


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Grizzly has inventory of these plates and more on the way; I contacted their purchasing department and asked them to increase their stock before I posted about this deal. This is not in the catalog; you must call and ask for part number PT10432047 which is described as a "Insert and pin". I called and ordered 3 of them on Thursday; the operator I spoke with couldn't find them and transfered me to Tech Support so I could place the order.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow! 10 plates??? That is amazing! I am feeling really insignificant with my one (1) 30 year old Sear's 1/4" router and two (2) more modern Bosch 1/2" routers.

I have never been able to get my Rockler aluminum insert plates to lie flat in my two (2) router tables tops all the time. The inserts were always having to be adjusted from day to day. So when it came time to design and build my own router cabinet and table top, I left the router inserts out. I designed the table top with an insert that covers the complete table. After using my design for over a year now, with lots of projects, I can not imagine going back to using a router plate insert. 

I have three (3) different 1/4" thick MDF table tops inserts. Each table top insert has a different size opening. The table top insert can be swapped within 20 seconds with another table top insert that has a different size router bit opening. If I need a different size opening, I just purchase another 1/4" x 2' x 4' sheet of MDF for $5, cut it to size and cut the proper router bit opening. Yes, it is a little more work, but a lot cheaper than paying Rockler $60 per insert plate. What I really like is the completely seamless router top. Every piece of wood being routed flows smoothly across the router bit without getting caught on the edge of the router plate insert. I don't have to worry about a part being trashed because the router insert plate was 1/128" too high on the infeed side or 1/128" too low on the outfeed side.

When I designed my router cabinet, I included a hinged table top. The hinge design came from Bill Hylton's book "Woodworking with the Router" ISBN 978-0-7621-0802-2. The hinged table top allows me to lift the top and change bits from below. I found the hinged table top much easier to change bits with, than the Rockler table top that uses a router insert plate. I converted both (1/4" and 1/2") of my Rockler table tops to work with the hinged cabinet. After a couple of months, I had time to create my new table top. Once I switched to the new table top, the Rockler table tops have not been used.

I just purchased the Bosch 1619EVS in November 2011 to replace my Bosch 1617EVS in my router cabinet. I wanted more HP on the table and the ability to use the 1617 for a upcoming project that requires a lot of handheld plunge routing with HP. Yes, I have to make a new table top to fit the 1619, but that is my afternoon project for today! I purchased the MDF and hinges yesterday. I have all the edge trim in my scrap bin. Another great feature is that all my previous table top inserts will work with the new table top.

So, off to the shop.....

Eric



bobj3 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## jschackai (Oct 29, 2011)

I like the base plate from Veritas. The advantage is that the router will easily slip out of the table, so it's a snap to use the router had held or table mounted. It comes with a kit to make a perfect circle and a guarantee if you screw it up, they will replace it for free. Check it out.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Eric

I will not be using them all I'm going to sale off about 6 to 8 of them on eBay so I can get the ones I want to keep for FREE and make a buck or two for my time and with some luck I can buy one more router combo kit like below. for free so to speak.  trade the extra plates for a new router, can't have to many routers, they tell me 

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

Craftsman Professional 28084 12.5 amp Corded Fixed/Plunge D-Handle Combination Router : Sears Outlet

Craftsman 17543 11 amp 2 hp Corded Fixed and Plunge Base Soft Start Router with Electronic Feedback : Sears Outlet

Craftsman 14-amp, 2.5-hp Fixed/Plunge Base Router with Soft Start Technology : Sears Outlet

Craftsman 17517 10 amp 2 hp Corded Digital Router : Sears Outlet

Craftsman 17517 10 amp 2 hp Corded Digital Router : Sears Outlet



===



ORBlackFZ1 said:


> Wow! 10 plates??? That is amazing! I am feeling really insignificant with my one (1) 30 year old Sear's 1/4" router and two (2) more modern Bosch 1/2" routers.
> 
> I have never been able to get my Rockler aluminum insert plates to lie flat in my two (2) router tables tops all the time. The inserts were always having to be adjusted from day to day. So when it came time to design and build my own router cabinet and table top, I left the router inserts out. I designed the table top with an insert that covers the complete table. After using my design for over a year now, with lots of projects, I can not imagine going back to using a router plate insert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kao3133 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks I will check it out.


----------



## jschackai (Oct 29, 2011)

I use a Veritas round base plate. Its advantage is that the router is easily removable. The plate comes with a kit and directions to make a hole large fit perfectly for the plate. It's a real blessing to be able to remove the router and use it hand-held. It's also helpful that it makes it easy to change bits because I can pull the router out from the table.


----------



## Kao3133 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just ordered two from Grizzly! Thanks a lot - I hope they work with my routers!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

They are great plates but they have a small down fall the router must come out the bottom if the handles are still in place on the router and you can't use the bigger bits with them  many of the bits now days push that 1 1/2" OD size real hard.

42.oo dollar plate plus
Veritas® Base Plate/Table Insert - Lee Valley Tools

But I will say the plate above can be cut down and you have the same thing and if you mount the router at a angle you can lift the router out of the top of the table.. ( a 9" x 9" plate works very well for that job) and you can save a ton of money at the same time and you can still use the router for hand jobs if you want to pop it out of the router table, you can do so much more with it if the base plate is square...

Just one more way to save money 

==



jschackai said:


> I use a Veritas round base plate. Its advantage is that the router is easily removable. The plate comes with a kit and directions to make a hole large fit perfectly for the plate. It's a real blessing to be able to remove the router and use it hand-held. It's also helpful that it makes it easy to change bits because I can pull the router out from the table.


----------



## primitivx (Feb 3, 2012)

Unfortunately, when I got time to order, it seems they got out of stock. I went on their web site and PT10432047 gave me no listed product in response. Did everyone just beat me to it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Forums - View Single Post - Favorite beginner base plate?

==



primitivx said:


> Unfortunately, when I got time to order, it seems they got out of stock. I went on their web site and PT10432047 gave me no listed product in response. Did everyone just beat me to it?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> 
> But I will say the plate above can be cut down and you have the same thing and if you mount the router at a angle you can lift the router out of the top of the table.. ( a 9" x 9" plate works very well for that job) and you can save a ton of money at the same time and you can still use the router for hand jobs if you want to pop it out of the router table, you can do so much more with it if the base plate is square...
> ...


I agree with you Bob. I often leave the plate on mine too. A router has only maybe 45% of the baseplate on your workpiece and it can get worse as the bits get bigger. I like to put one hand on my table insert and the other on the router. Way more stable that way.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yves, you must call to order this part from Grizzly.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Did anyone who ordered these get the rings included in their order or are the ordered seperately?,Tommy


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The mounting plate comes with the rings, leveling screws, allen wrench, magnets and safety strting pin.

My 3 plates arrived today.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks again Mike


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Mike, Your in Motor City, Hows about getting in the NASCAR league w/me and a few others from here?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tommy, let's keep this thread about mounting plates and have a discussion in the Lobby about cars.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

As of May 8 the plates are on back-order @ Grizzly with a confirmed arrival date of June 1.

... Rats ... Guess I'll have to wait.

GCG


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> As of May 8 the plates are on back-order @ Grizzly with a confirmed arrival date of June 1.
> 
> ... Rats ... Guess I'll have to wait.
> 
> GCG


Guess they didn't realize the demand this forum can generate!


----------



## TanOak (May 31, 2010)

Just ordered 2 and was told they are back order till June 19th. FYI, the shipping was $9 for two so $17.50 each still seems like a great deal to me. Probably should have gotten a third one while I was on the phone. 
Cheers,
Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry for buying 10 at one time but like they say strike when the iron is hot,they can be used for so many,many router jobs..plus you can pop put the rings and you can get a clear view on the hand router jobs almost like a clear plastic plate you could say and you can use the bigger bits without removing the base plate on your hand router..and still use the PC brass guides all with one router base plate.

==


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

If you ordered earlier than today, that June 19 date may have been super-ceded. The June 1 date was confirmed.

GCG


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Can anyone give the dimensions of the Grizzly plate? I'm sketching up the plan for my table saw insert and the tight fit makes me question the addition of a T-track for placing feather boards closer to the work. The miter gauge track is just a little far.

GCG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

3/8" thick phenolic supports any router. 
Two removable rings give three different bit openings (3-7/8", 2-5/8", 1-3/16"). Note: 1-3/16" opening is designed to hold Porter-Cable® style guide bushings. The steel starting guide pin allows routing curved work. 
The plate is approximately *9" x 12" *with pre-drilled table mounting holes. Includes magnets and adjusting screws for securing and leveling plate. 

====



GulfcoastGuy said:


> Can anyone give the dimensions of the Grizzly plate? I'm sketching up the plan for my table saw insert and the tight fit makes me question the addition of a T-track for placing feather boards closer to the work. The miter gauge track is just a little far.
> 
> GCG


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

My plate came in (actually it sat on the front porch for two days). I'll be cutting the opening soon. It has flange-like perimeter that's thinner than the rest of the plate which hold the height adjustment screws but the counter sunk mounting holes are in further in the thicker portion.

Is it necessary to hard mount the plate or will the weight of the router be sufficient to hold the plate down during Ops? The answer to that question will determine the cutout dimensions.

GCG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

No the weight of the router will keep it in place but most of the time the fence will be over the plate most of the time..


==



GulfcoastGuy said:


> My plate came in (actually it sat on the front porch for two days). I'll be cutting the opening soon. It has flange-like perimeter that's thinner than the rest of the plate which hold the height adjustment screws but the counter sunk mounting holes are in further in the thicker portion.
> 
> Is it necessary to hard mount the plate or will the weight of the router be sufficient to hold the plate down during Ops? The answer to that question will determine the cutout dimensions.
> 
> GCG


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks,

That really simplifies the job.

GCG


----------



## gsk3 (Jun 1, 2012)

Just ordered 2 Grizzly base plates. They said they're in stock and shipping out in a day or two.


----------



## jerrag (Sep 23, 2008)

Did a google search today and found it!! - PT10432047 INSERT W/GUIDE PIN 9 X 12
they say it is in stock as well! Don't think it will fit the hole in my dang table though have to measure before I do anything like order one!


----------



## spidernids (Dec 20, 2013)

How did you attach the magnets? Super glue?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

H Frank, IMO, the magnets do not have to be glued in. They are there simply to provide a hard base for the grub screws.

I have not glued any in on my two similar tables.


----------

